# Driver Positions in Afghanistan?



## CobraBalls (20 Jun 2011)

I am a Infantry Cpl in the reserves and I just recieved my 404s for G-wagon, Milcot, LSVW and Blue fleet. Is there any need in KAF inside or outside the wire for any sort of drivers? I fear I may have missed all my opportunities to get myself over to Afghanistan and god knows when a reservist will get another chance at a combat deployment, so I am looking for ANY possible position open in Afghanistan? Are there any G wagons left over there at KAF? I don't know if I got what it takes sitting in the army for the next 5 - 10 years waiting for a deployment when Afghanistan is done.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2011)

You know, if you went to your Unit Ops cell, they could look up all the available tasking briques and show you just what is available to you. 

Instead of waiting for some anonymous internet guess.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Instead of waiting for some anonymous internet guess.



Asking a supervisor...........WOW are you ever old school.....nobody does that anymore, it's like Cold war method or somethin'


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jun 2011)

And from my experiences, when they send you on a task for a deployment of any kind, if they need to qualify you on anything, the unit that inherits you will take care of it and course load you.


----------



## bdcasey916 (21 Jun 2011)

And the combat operation is winding up and will be over within a month.  The thousand or so Canadians that are staying are going up north to be in a mentor/trainer role.


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

CobraBalls said:
			
		

> I am a Infantry Cpl in the reserves and I just recieved my 404s for G-wagon, Milcot, LSVW and Blue fleet. Is there any need in KAF inside or outside the wire for any sort of drivers? I fear I may have missed all my opportunities to get myself over to Afghanistan and god knows when a reservist will get another chance at a combat deployment, so I am looking for ANY possible position open in Afghanistan? Are there any G wagons left over there at KAF? I don't know if I got what it takes sitting in the army for the next 5 - 10 years waiting for a deployment when Afghanistan is done.


_ANY_ position? If you think you don't have what it takes to sit and wait..

How about Blackwater, Halliburton, Raytheon or DynCorp?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> _ANY_ position? If you think you don't have what it takes to sit and wait..
> 
> How about Blackwater, Halliburton, Raytheon or DynCorp?



How about staying in your lane.


----------

